# Help!



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Hey everybody, i just bought a baby red tailed boa today. I have an under tank heat mat and a heat lamp. The mat seems to get really hot, i've never owned a snake before therefore have no experience or know what to expect for heat. Is it suppose to be very warm or is there something i need to do to keep it slightly cooler? thanks everybody


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Ok, i just unplugged the heat mat until i know if its ok i dont want to harm it. The thermometer shows 97 degrees in the heated side of the tank. Please give me some feedback i'd appreciate it greatly.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

A few questions ... what size tank/habitat do you have your snake in? Do you have any substrate in there? To control the temperature you can use something like this (rheostat). Also here is a link  that might help.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

I personally would never use any heat mat/rock under the tank or not, even new ones with a rheostat, but that is subject to debate. If you require any additional heat during the night use a red heat lamp or ceramic heater with a rheostat.

No offence but you picked a poor choice for a first snake, but as long as you do your homework and are prepared for a large snake, you should be ok. 97 is hot enough for a hotspot but the cool side of the tank should to get to 80. with a large snake it is best to use several lower wattage heatlamps than to use 1-2 high watage heatlamps. As redeyes posted list your tank size and equipment you are using. You will eventually need a large enclosure for a redtail.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nfldRBP said:


> Hey everybody, i just bought a baby red tailed boa today. i've never owned a snake before therefore have no experience
> [snapback]1179841[/snapback]​

































You should do yourself and the snake 
a favor and take him back to the store
and get a ball python. If you have never 
owned a snake before it is completely
ignorant to get one that could kill you.


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

I'm using a 29 gallon tank at the moment, with newspaper as substrate. I guess it may have been a poor choice, but i have done a lot of research and i was led to this snake over a ball python.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

nfldRBP said:


> i've never owned a snake before therefore have no experience or know what to expect for heat.
> [snapback]1179841[/snapback]​





nfldRBP said:


> but i have done a lot of research and i was led to this snake over a ball python.
> [snapback]1180020[/snapback]​


So let me get this straight...........

You have done a lot of reasearch, but you 
dont know how to take care of the snake......

I will also guess that you were led to this snake 
instead of a ball python by the salesmen at you lps.


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

I guess if you want to think my heat pad overheating is not knowing how to care for the snake, but i've fixed it although nobody has seemed to help and had comments i really didn't care for. About the ball python, what i've read is that they can be much pickier eaters and i'd really rather not get into an arguement. Next time i need help i'll get it other places, thanks anyways.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

no sone what you talking about these are the bestes snakes there is but not for a beginner like your self but yeah these dudes get big brah at my LPS its a fish and reptile place now has a 9' one in there fed it a bunny dude it was so bad ass son haha aight hope to help

****EDIT***
oh btw if you got suckered into a great snake like the red tail how much did you pay for this beast??


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nfldRBP said:


> I guess if you want to think my heat pad overheating is not knowing how to care for the snake, but i've fixed it although nobody has seemed to help and had comments i really didn't care for. About the ball python, what i've read is that they can be much pickier eaters and i'd really rather not get into an arguement. Next time i need help i'll get it other places, thanks anyways.
> [snapback]1180297[/snapback]​


Dont mine them they are just being dicks. Hey if you can provide a big enough enclosure for it then you should be ok. I would suggest building one for it ASAP. It will easily hit the 6' mark with one year. You can use a UTH BUT I personally wouldnt suggest it with a substrate such as newspaper because your snake will burrow in it and come into direct contact with the glass and heater causing burns. If you use a more dense substrate such as bark then an UTH would work fine as long as you place a carpet mat over it to better diffuse the heat provided by the heater. Hope that helps.









BTW When building an enclosure for your Red-tail I would suggest a minimum of 6' x 2' x 2'


----------



## nfldRBP (Nov 30, 2003)

Thanks, ABB.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nfldRBP said:


> Thanks, ABB.
> [snapback]1184377[/snapback]​


No problem, check out the profile in my signature on Red-tail boas


----------



## Eden (Jan 13, 2005)

psychofish21 said:


> nfldRBP said:
> 
> 
> > Hey everybody, i just bought a baby red tailed boa today. i've never owned a snake before therefore have no experience
> ...


Take er' easy dude....









Eden


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

If it's a BCI Colombian Red Tail Boa, you should be fine... it may get big, but I don't believe there are any records of them killing anyone. Mine is very docile. Just be glad you didn't get a burmese









Good luck


----------



## rtbguy782 (May 24, 2005)

You should do yourself and the snake 
a favor and take him back to the store
and get a ball python. If you have never 
owned a snake before it is completely
ignorant to get one that could kill you.

Take er' easy dude....

Eden

i know jeezz he will be fine with that snake


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

like someone said atleast he didnt get a burmese...they can easily kill u hahaha


----------

